# LPS- BATF cost estimator



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone know the formula? We are not direct, so I dont have this info, but we are constantly getting BATF orders, we generally bill it at what we want for the job, and get paid. I am just curious if the formula can be worked out mathematically or does it have to go into fieldscape to figure?

Thanks


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Does anyone know the formula? We are not direct, so I dont have this info, but we are constantly getting BATF orders, we generally bill it at what we want for the job, and get paid. I am just curious if the formula can be worked out mathematically or does it have to go into fieldscape to figure?
> 
> Thanks


LPS BATF are WellsFargo work orders only, there is no formula, each BATF is required to have Cost Estimator accompanying it.You do the job bill threw Fieldscape and send in a CE after the upload. If the photos justify the charges and the CE is put together properly then payment will go out,

But that being said Ive had some BATF reductions mostly due to the fact that the photos don't justify the charges, even tho the CE said so.

Since audits are well on their way now the nationals are looking for more justification on bids and billing.

Here are some examples of what the most common BATF should look like when submitting for payment.

· Bid to trim overgrown shrubs – advise amount of cut (12” 24” etc), dimensions (length x height), and cubic yards of clippings disposed
o I.E. Trim 24” off shrubs touching house in front 30 linear feet up to 6’ tall 2 cu yds clippings $xx.xx
· Bid to remove vines growing on structure/fence line – advise if poisonous or not, height on structure, linear feet along structure, and cubic yards of clippings disposed
o I.E. Remove vines growing on fence – up to 6’ tall and 20 linear feet – 2 cu yds $xx.xx
· Bid to trim any trees – advise if touching house or roof, height of tree, and cubic yards
o I.E. Trim 2 trees touching house and roof – 15’ tall and 20’ tall – 4 cu yds clippings $xx.xx
· Bid to remove any saplings only if not doing so will likely cause damage – advise height, diameter of trunk, and cubic yards
o I.E. Remove 4 saplings next to shed – 4-6” diameter up to 8’ tall – 4 cu yds clippings $xx.xx


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Does anyone know the formula? We are not direct, so I dont have this info, but we are constantly getting BATF orders, we generally bill it at what we want for the job, and get paid. I am just curious if the formula can be worked out mathematically or does it have to go into fieldscape to figure?
> 
> Thanks


RepairBase.net


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The Nationals are being pinched so they are pinching us. The BATF is rarely ever the same. We have done pump outs twice a month for over 2 years that were never the same.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We have a QC procedure that eliminates the BATF so this is not an issue for us...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BATF = Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms

What jobs are those?


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I'd remove that type of debris for free! The only company I work for that does BATF is always confused when I call for bid approval and ask for an email. These companies don't know the meaning of bid. Bids can't be unilaterally reduced. Bids for things you don't do or don't believe are the proper cure for the problem can't be coerced. Bids have contingencies in case an unforeseeable complication arises. I'm not sure what these so called bids they demand are correctly named, but I know it isn't bid!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone have a discount code for repair base?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We have a QC procedure that eliminates the BATF so this is not an issue for us...



Please explain as I am very against cost estimators. When my client says pump out the basement while you are there or cut the grass and BATF. How can your QC procedure change that?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Please explain as I am very against cost estimators. When my client says pump out the basement while you are there or cut the grass and BATF. How can your QC procedure change that?


Because we provide an initial inspection and send everything back to them to approve...we do not do pre forcelosue so not sure if it would work...but I can send it to you if you email me...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Because we provide an initial inspection and send everything back to them to approve...we do not do pre forcelosue so not sure if it would work...but I can send it to you if you email me...


I will gladly provide an initial inspection and I have initial inspection reports complete with bids. On REO initial services i used to be able to do this. Then Ocwen bought up some of the work and changed the rules. They will not allow us to bid. They send us right back out and practically force us to do the work on the initial visit.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> anyone have a discount code for repair base?


No but each estimate can be edited 24 times which gives you a reasonably priced way to play around with scenarios


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> No but each estimate can be edited 24 times which gives you a reasonably priced way to play around with scenarios



Well that is interesting!!! Thank you.

I feel like i am making a deal with the devil even doing one of these. It's a total BS requirement. The thing is I can only fight so many battles before I have to start picking and choosing.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Well that is interesting!!! Thank you.
> 
> I feel like i am making a deal with the devil even doing one of these. It's a total BS requirement. The thing is I can only fight so many battles before I have to start picking and choosing.


Make sure you add O&P.


----------

